# My RUB rack build



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

So I have started building my rub rack finally, I will post pics as I do more and more, any tips would be good 

Step one, get yourself a 4x2x2 for cheaps  and take the glass, runners and that bottom but of wood off it










Step two, check rub fits










That's all for now, I have measure out the shelves but it's to late to be getting the jigsaw up and running now, more tomorrow


----------



## ryanking045 (Jun 20, 2010)

wow what a good idea, never thought of using a viv for it lol, when i build my leo rack i might just steal this idea loool :2thumb:


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Step three.... Use little brother to keep mdf still whilst I cut shelves...










Got 4 shelves cut out..... Not cool need one more but I ran out of wood  can't screw the shelves on because I need to go get screws and mum has the car, will be getting them later today


----------



## lonelyone (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha, I like your approach, building without having all the materials...
By the time you've run back and forth into town you could have bough a pro rack....lol.
No, seriously, look forward to the next step


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep  I find it's the cheapest way, buy stuff as I need it instead of having loads of left overs  should have the shelves in tonight


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Another update..... 










Got the first screw in then the drill died..... It had been on charge all day but some little blighter decided to turn off the charger so now I have to wait for it to charge..... Not cool


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

gonna look good mate,!!!


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Quick Update, got all the shelves that I have in. Still need one more, if anybody round my area has some 15mm mdf they could donate I would be most grateful, also got the thermostat on, I have put the probe on the 4th shelf in the back quater as best I can, I'm waiting for my 47" x 11" heat mat to turn up which will be running down the back.



















I'm going to tidy the cables in the conduit and as soon as this is done I have got to build my hatchling rack as I'm on day 43 with my eggs. 

Constructive criticism is welcome


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

It's looking very good from where i'm sitting! Good idea with the heatmat too! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

BennReptiles said:


> Constructive criticism is welcome


Constructive criticism: in the DIY book I have it doesn't mention the use of younger brothers as a method for building. Lol

So far a great job done. are you worried that the temps will be ok? It's been 15 years since I last owned a heat mat will it really be good enough to heat through into the tubs? One mat doing all the work sounds brilliant as I expected you'd need one for each tub which I think would be a nightmare to control with a thermostat. Sorry for the Q's but I'm new to looking into snake racks as I'm a lizard man


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Ste123 said:


> Constructive criticism: in the DIY book I have it doesn't mention the use of younger brothers as a method for building. Lol
> 
> So far a great job done. are you worried that the temps will be ok? It's been 15 years since I last owned a heat mat will it really be good enough to heat through into the tubs? One mat doing all the work sounds brilliant as I expected you'd need one for each tub which I think would be a nightmare to control with a thermostat. Sorry for the Q's but I'm new to looking into snake racks as I'm a lizard man



I'm not sure if the heatmat will be enough obviously I will test the temps with a digital thermometer for a few days.

It's now finished, minus the heatmat pics are uploading now, will be up soon


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Well this was how it was going to be finished.










However I didnt like the gap at the top so I adjusted it so, it's now finished like this, minus the heatmat and I must say I'm very happy with it 










Including the thermostat and heat mat and excluding the rubs it cost me £40, can't really complain at all


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great and tidy which is exactly how a rack should be. So let me know how the heat goes as I'm interested now on the results


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks really good and tidy


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers guys, means alot. I'm well proud of myself, it's the first thing I have ever done like this


----------



## Tomseale (Jan 17, 2011)

Looks really good mate I'll have to come round and have a look


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Tomseale said:


> Looks really good mate I'll have to come round and have a look



Cheers bud.


----------

